# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Подскажите пожалуйста как мне быть с армией?

## Ямуначарья дас

28.11.2009  DimaSov:

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны.
Мне 21 я ещё не служил. У меня нет желания идти в армию из-за того что там придется есть невежественую пищу,общаться в большей степени с невежествеными людьми ,так же нет возможности почитать джапу и тд. Я практикую сознание Кришны совсем недавно (где-то 3 месяца) и нехочу уходить с этого пути. Подскажите пожалуйста как мне быть.
ПС: Вы незнаете где в Ульяновске можно найти преданных?
Большое Спасибо.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Дмитрий! Примите мои поклоны!

В прошлом люди понимали ценность служения Богу, и потому никогда не занимали священнослужителей и подвижников обязанностями военных. В наши дни картина совершенно иная.

Давайте попробуем оценить по десятибалльной шкале, насколько подходит современная российская армия для практики Сознания Кришны, взяв в качестве идеала (10 баллов) брахмачари ашрам. Я думаю, оценка должна быть что-то вроде 0.1 – 0.01, т.к. более неподходящее место для данной цели, пожалуй, трудно назвать.

Поэтому я бы рекомендовал преданным приложить все усилия к тому, чтобы избежать данной деятельности. Я рекомендую сделать это законным способом, воспользовавшись своим правом на альтернативную службу. Естественно, что никаких иных способов я, отвечая на данный вопрос, заданный на официальном сайте российского ИСККОН, рекомендовать не могу.

В заключение, я бы хотел процитировать Е.С. Бхативигьяна Госвами Махараджа:

Служба в армии

Основная обязанность родителей, не выполнив которую, они не могут быть по-настоящему счастливы, как не могут считать, что исполнили свой долг перед страной, перед самими собой, перед Богом, заключается в том, чтобы позаботиться о благе своих детей. И если родители знают, что армия искалечит их детей, что государство, к сожалению, не может гарантировать им безопасности, не говоря уже о каком-либо обретенном благе, то они имеют право их в такие вооруженные силы не посылать. Может быть, это звучит радикально, но никто не может освободить родителей от их долга заботиться о своих детях. Уважая высшие идеалы, к которым относится патриотизм, родители, тем не менее, не могут не думать, что произойдет с их сыновьями в процессе службы. Не секрет, что благополучные люди стараются сделать так, чтобы их сыновья в армию не попали. Армия становится уделом детей не из самых благополучных семей. Религиозные деятели, принимая на себя ответственность за все, что творится вокруг них, должны отвечать и за состояние дел в армии. За то, что сегодня происходит с нашей армией, в каком-то смысле отвечают все россияне. Тем более ответственны за морально-нравственное и духовное состояние всего российского общества духовные лидеры. Если человеческая боль не проходит через сердце священника, то это значит, что он не исполняет своих обязанностей, которые декларирует в процессе служения Богу. К сожалению, приходится констатировать тот неутешительный факт, что положение дел в нашей армии пусть и извращенно, гипертрофированно, но все же отражает положение дел во всем российском обществе с его социальными бедами, неблагополучием, множеством брошенных, предоставленных лишь самим себе людей с искалеченными судьбами, которые деградируют под влиянием дурного общения. Поэтому было бы неправильно винить во всем только военных, потому что, повторюсь, армия является слепком общества и на ней отражаются все его язвы.

Чтобы найти преданных из Ульяновска, вы можете разместить сообщение о поиске в разделе "Объявления":

http://forum.krishna.ru/viewforum.ph...d0f5a8f026595d


Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

